# Dilemma on 2 red phantoms.



## 56 Vette (Nov 27, 2014)

Having a hard time deciding what route to go with the red phantoms I picked up. 1st is a 56 that was a barn find, paint will clean up Ok, missing lots of the good parts. 2nd is a 52 that is mostly complete and original, paint will clean up real nice, fender, tank and handlebars are crusty, rims are straight but no chrome left. My first thought was to take the crusty parts off of the 52 and make a ratty one out of the 56. Then put repop fenders tank, rims and seat on the 52 for a pretty nice example. Would I be hurting myself in the future if I decide to sell them, I kinda prefer riding the middleweight bikes, but couldn't pass these up. I'm more worried about ruining the 52 by removing the original important parts. Any opinions or advice is appreciated! Thanks Joe.


----------



## rustystone2112 (Nov 27, 2014)

*keep the 52*



56 Vette said:


> Having a hard time deciding what route to go with the red phantoms I picked up. 1st is a 56 that was a barn find, paint will clean up Ok, missing lots of the good parts. 2nd is a 52 that is mostly complete and original, paint will clean up real nice, fender, tank and handlebars are crusty, rims are straight but no chrome left. My first thought was to take the crusty parts off of the 52 and make a ratty one out of the 56. Then put repop fenders tank, rims and seat on the 52 for a pretty nice example. Would I be hurting myself in the future if I decide to sell them, I kinda prefer riding the middleweight bikes, but couldn't pass these up. I'm more worried about ruining the 52 by removing the original important parts. Any opinions or advice is appreciated! Thanks Joe.View attachment 181988View attachment 181989View attachment 181990



part out the 56 for the funds to finish the 52


----------



## greenephantom (Nov 27, 2014)

Personally, I wouldn't swap parts around. Run the '52 as a survivor bike. Roll the rear fender, straighten out the rack. Replace the wheels if needed. Get some yellowed whitewalls. I get that the chrome is pretty rough and won't clean up all the way. But if you put repop parts on there then the original paint will likely look poor by comparison. And then it will look like a pieced-together bike instead of a survivor original. I like the way it looks with all the age on it, lots of soul.

The '56, hey, full license to get creative with that one. Pull the fenders, slap on some light alloy wheels with light high-pressure tires, make a fast rat bike. Or whatever.

Great scores.

Cheers, Geoff


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 28, 2014)

What Geoff said. V/r Shawn


----------



## PCHiggin (Nov 28, 2014)

*'56 Sprocket*

I'm interested in the sprocket/crank if you decide to part out


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Nov 28, 2014)

Hey!
They are both locking forks!
Do they work?


----------



## 56 Vette (Nov 28, 2014)

*phantom dilemma*

Thanks for all the input, I guess the right thing is keeping the 52 all together, is it still a good idea to blow it apart and clean the paint and rust as much as possible, or leave the rust? The rims are still solid and mostly true, so I wouldn't mind keeping them on there, just very little chrome left. I would be as careful as I can around decals and on the tank, just to make it more presentable. I like the yellowed whitewall idea and straightening the fenders also, I have a month or so til I am able to work on either, redoing a 72 suburban and and a 75 copper varsity for my sister and brother in law for xmas right now. The chainring on the 56 will come off, I picked up a deluxe last week, so that probably would be something I would sell. And both do have locking forks, the 53 has the AS key and does work, the 56 has no key but the guys at Memory Lane said they could fix me up. Once again, thanks for the replies and opinions, glad I came to this place!!! Hope you all had a great Thanksgiving! Joe


----------



## mruiz (Nov 29, 2014)

I mite be interested in 56 frame, after you get what you are going to use?
Mitch


----------



## Ozark Flyer (Nov 29, 2014)

56 Vette said:


> Thanks for all the input, I guess the right thing is keeping the 52 all together, is it still a good idea to blow it apart and clean the paint and rust as much as possible, or leave the rust? The rims are still solid and mostly true, so I wouldn't mind keeping them on there, just very little chrome left. I would be as careful as I can around decals and on the tank, just to make it more presentable. I like the yellowed whitewall idea and straightening the fenders also, I have a month or so til I am able to work on either, redoing a 72 suburban and and a 75 copper varsity for my sister and brother in law for xmas right now. The chainring on the 56 will come off, I picked up a deluxe last week, so that probably would be something I would sell. And both do have locking forks, the 53 has the AS key and does work, the 56 has no key but the guys at Memory Lane said they could fix me up. Once again, thanks for the replies and opinions, glad I came to this place!!! Hope you all had a great Thanksgiving! Joe




I like to break them down and derust everything then oil and polish to preserve.  Some are rust junkies (no offense to the member with the same name) and like to leave them a-la-natural.  I would work the dents out, go with the yellow white walls, and ride the heck out of it.  It's a cool bike.  Wes also does a good job making keys for the other fork if you need one.


----------



## 56 Vette (Nov 30, 2014)

*phantom dilemma almost solved.*

Thanks for all input and advice! Pretty sure when I have the chance to tear into the phantoms, I'll leave the 52 with original parts, and clean it up and regrease it and look for some aged whitewalls, will be a very cool bike when done. I can only imagine what that bike did for some lucky kid in the 50's. Thanks again and I'll post pics of progress when it happens! Joe.


----------



## rustjunkie (Nov 30, 2014)

WES PINCHOT said:


> Hey!
> They are both locking forks!
> Do they work?





Nice finds, this is _the _guy to fix your lock.


----------



## 56 Vette (Dec 4, 2014)

*Getting plans together*

For the two phantoms. Just bought a set of aged vintage Carlisle whitewall lightening darts for the 52, and waiting on starting it, will be a tear down derust, straighten, and regrease, I almost can't wait to tear into it! Lol.. One more question for you all, it has Michigan State University license stickers on the rear fender,  63-64 and 64-65, do I leave those for the history of the bike? Would be cool if the boy that got it for a gift ended up taking it to college, but is that something that should stay on it? Do you guys leave stickers like that on your bikes? Also pretty sure that's not a correct reflector on there. Thanks for any opinions! As far as the 56, pretty sure its gonna get cleaned, greased and a fenderless look with wide whites for now, just want to get my ducks in a row before the time comes to work on em.


----------



## 56 Vette (Dec 6, 2014)

*Pulled the pedals off last week for a refresh.*

Couldn't really wait to do something on the 52 phantom, so I pulled off the pedals and took them to work and tore them apart and cleaned and greased them, gotta love how easy are to service! Turned out pretty good I think, I did rotate the blocks so the better side was showing, at least on one side





, and with fresh grease they spin like new! You can definitely tell the quality was high in the 50's!


----------



## Sped Man (Dec 6, 2014)

Personally, I would sell both of them. I would use the money to buy a better more original one with less problems. Restoring these bikes is a big no no. You won't get your money back. It is a lose lose situation. By the time you are done restoring it, you will be in the hole for thousands. Original parts are expensive most bike collectors want original parts with original paint. If the paint isn't original at least the parts better be. Now if you don't mind spending the money then go ahead and restore both of them. Its your money and you can do whatever you want with it. Do what makes you happy is my motto. Don't tell my warden that or I might get the frying pan over the head again  God I love her!


----------



## 56 Vette (Dec 8, 2014)

*Gonna keep it simple*

Thanks for all the advice! I'm not going to attempt a restoration on either of these bikes, but both will be cleaned and brought back to riding condition. The 52 will be left with original parts and the 56 will be just a rider, pretty sure going fenderless and aggressive whitewalls, I think my 17 year old boy will get a kick out of helping and riding that one. Sped man nice warden!! Lol.. Me and my warden have the matching campus green suburbans to cruise around together on, so that is keeping her happy for now, would love to get her an older one someday, buy I'll keep working on what I have for now until a deal comes by that I just can't pass up. Trying to be smart about this whole bike thing is pretty difficult sometimes! Thanks Joe!


----------



## COB (Dec 11, 2014)

In response to your question about leaving the bicycle license stickers on your bike, I personally, would leave them on. I think that they show a little history of the bike. I bet that you will get some comments on them when you are out riding the bike.


----------



## SchwinnChester (Dec 11, 2014)

What Geoff said.   Clean, grease & ride.  Very sweet bikes


----------



## SchwinnChester (Dec 11, 2014)

I can only dream to find ones in that condition. Leave the stickers, just a cool part of the history.


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Feb 15, 2015)

I would concur with all those recommending "refreshing".
See how they come out. Don't go the repro route. 
You can eventually find all the right parts in the condition you want 
as a rehabbed bike and a rider!
ENJOY BOTH THE HUNT AND THE BIKES.


----------



## vincev (Feb 15, 2015)

56 Vette said:


> Thanks for all the advice! I'm not going to attempt a restoration on either of these bikes, but both will be cleaned and brought back to riding condition. The 52 will be left with original parts and the 56 will be just a rider, pretty sure going fenderless and aggressive whitewalls, I think my 17 year old boy will get a kick out of helping and riding that one. Sped man nice warden!! Lol.. Me and my warden have the matching campus green suburbans to cruise around together on, so that is keeping her happy for now, would love to get her an older one someday, buy I'll keep working on what I have for now until a deal comes by that I just can't pass up. Trying to be smart about this whole bike thing is pretty difficult sometimes! Thanks Joe!




I think that is a good idea.


----------



## 56 Vette (Feb 18, 2015)

Thanks for the comments and opinions guys! Had a few projects to work on, but getting close to putting the 52 on the bench for some love. Picked up some weathered lightening darts a while back, and just received the seat for it today. When the wheels are done on the 49 B6, time to get a phantom back from the forgotten land! Lol.. Will keep updates coming as I go! Joe.


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Feb 20, 2015)

I got this 1955 Metallic red Phantom with the same thoughts initially ( pic below ) ... I though simply replace the chrome ( with nicer original chrome parts - NEVER repop they are just a little off & wouldn't look right ) &  I would have a real nice original example of the bike .... I ended up leaving it alone & only re-greased all the moving parts & now its a great rider that draws a crowd everytime I ride it & honestly it has really grown on me  ... 

I would leave the complete bike alone - go through it & ride it - The second one - either pop a used black & chrome tank on it & find some used phantom fenders ( so it all looks patina correct ) or sell off the bike to the next guy .... either way great score .. ride vintage - Frank


----------



## mruiz (Feb 20, 2015)

Or sell the 56 frame to me.


----------



## 56 Vette (Apr 13, 2015)

Been a while since an update on this one, finally got the 52 up on the stand. All tore down and cleaning started, I have to keep pulling myself back from polishing too far, I'm taking off a little of the sun faded orange to expose some red but still retain the aged look. The chrome will not be anywhere near show, but some bright is hiding in the rust, but will mostly be a rusty overtone. Should turn out pretty good and will be a 100% rider that looks used, all bearings and hubs getting cleaned and regreased. I'm actually glad I waited on this one instead of jumping in head first, bought this one when I started collecting, and glad i asked the best way to go!





 thanks for all the advice and opinions! Will keep updates coming! Thanks again Joe.


----------



## 2jakes (Apr 14, 2015)

*100 % restoration*

This is my red phantom in which I'm doing *100 % *professional restoration !




And these are my tools:




Not included in this kit:
1. Elbow grease
2. Perserverance

*Good Luck to you ! *


----------



## 56 Vette (Apr 17, 2015)

Been a great day! Took the 52 for its maiden voyage this morning. Wow do these bikes ride amazing, like floating on a cloud! I'm very happy how it came out, thanks again for all the advice and opinions! Need to find a good light unit, horn unit, rear taillight and reflector, and she will be complete, glad Memory Lane is almost here! Have a safe week all, enjoy the weather and ride on! Joe


----------



## COB (Apr 25, 2015)

Nice job!


----------



## silvertonguedevil (Apr 25, 2015)

Way to go!


----------



## 2jakes (Apr 26, 2015)

It's a beauty just the way it is !


----------



## 56 Vette (Apr 26, 2015)

Thanks to everyone for the compliments and advice over the length of this thread, kind of sad to say, but my dilemma is over. As much fun as I had bringing this one back, someone else will be enjoying it, been really concentrated on my 49 B6, and couldnt let this one just sit. Had an opportunity to at Memory Lane to get a campus green mini twinn that the girls of the house have wanted for months so I traded for it. A bike collecting dust or a few more years of smiles, it was a no brainer! Just glad it will be enjoyed and ridden again, that's what its all about right? Have a great one! Joe


----------

